

Man Finds His Photography Used Around the World Without His Knowing - merrick
http://www.petapixel.com/2011/03/09/man-finds-his-photography-used-around-the-world-without-his-knowing/

======
sushumna
Sorry for that. But I came to know about tineye.com which can help victims
lile you.

